# UcanCam V10



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

I currently run Ucancam v10 for my design programme and Ncstudio for my running programme, for my CNC machine.

Does anyone have any experience with this software as I'm having a few difficulties with it? I know alot of people use other softwares, but these came with my machine and I can't really afford to upgrade them just yet 

I run my own crafts business so like to cut lots of different shapes ect for customers, but having trouble.

So if a customer was to ask if I could cut them out a certain shape of duck, and send a pic, how would I then make a tool path out of the picture after it being imported? 

Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Danielle. Hopefully one of our CNC knowledgeable members will be along soon to answer your question.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you guys, I hope I can learn a lot for this forum from all the advice people can give and all the other questions Im reading through


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danielle,

Are you wanting to do a 3d relief or are you trying to cut a 2d shape based on the picture you imported?


----------



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi
Im doing wooden cut outs, so 2d. But also looking into 3d photo engraving, if you have any tips


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danielle,

Here is the link to the video tutorial for image editing in Ucancam v10 Standard. You should watch the whole thing however starting at 17:27 is the information for importing and processing an image file:

http://www.ucancam.com/WMVE/Graphics and Image Processing.wmv

Even after fitting vectors to the picture you may have to node edit the vectors to get the results you want. Remember the file will run faster with fewer nodes because the G-code will have fewer moves to make.

Here is the link to the video tutorial for node editing:

http://www.ucancam.com/WMVE/Node Editing.wmv 

Just remember some images are hard to fit vectors to and it is sometimes easier to use the drawing tools and trace around the image and node edit to refine the object.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

thank you very much for your help Mike


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danielle Parsons said:


> thank you very much for your help Mike


You are very welcome>


----------

